# esperando / en espera de Su respuesta, les saluda atentamente,



## Seabird

Hola de nuevo,
Como puedo traducir la siguiente frase, al final de una carta:
*
Espero que sea de su interés, les saluda...*

Gracias!


----------



## Isabel-fr

Hola Seabird:

Supongo que esta carta acompaña un texto que tiene que interesar a las personas a quienes va dirigido. Como supongo que será formal yo diría:

En espérant avoir suscité votre intérêt, je vous prie d'agréer madame, monsieur, l'expression de mes salutations distinguées.

Saludos


----------



## Seabird

Gracias Isabel
s.


----------



## FLorencee

Bonjour

J'ose proposer autre chose, sans contexte, on peut tout se permettre!!: 

"en espérant avoir retenu votre attention, ..."


Saludos 

Florence


----------



## Calamitintin

He encontrado eso en internet. ¿Porque es salud*a* y no salud*o*?
Gracias
Cal


----------



## andrea-b

Hola,
no sabría decirte, pero 'les saluda atentamente' es más formal que 'les saludo atentamente'. Quizás por la tercera persona (les saluda, un servidor).
Quizás tengas más respuestas si lo pones en el foro de sólo español.
Saludos,
andrea


----------



## Calamitintin

Gracias! Temia que fuera un tipo


----------



## totor

Porque está utilizado en la tercera persona: *él* les saluda, no *yo*.

Como dice Calamitintin, es más formal que si pusieras *los saludo atentamente*. Aquí sí está puesto en primera persona.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,

La différence avec le français est toute comprise dans un seul point (au sens littéral)
- Je vous prie..... sentiments.
Signature

- les saluda atentamente firma. El nombre de la persona es el sujeto del verbo _saludar_ y la persona que escribe habla de sí misma en tercera persona.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Maggiesociologa

> Porque está utilizado en la tercera persona: *él* les saluda, no *yo*.
> 
> Como dice Calamitintin, es más formal que si pusieras *los saludo atentamente*. Aquí sí está puesto en primera persona.


Estimados: no es porque sea más formal ni porque se trate de 1º o 3º persona. Tiene que ver con la sintaxis de la oración y el objeto indirecto que reemplaza el "LES". Esto indicaría en una vieja usanza del español LES saluda A UDS., quien suscribe (o sea yo)... Responde a la pregunta de "¿a quienes saluda esta persona?". SLS.


----------



## Domtom

-
No se trata de una carta a un amigo, sino de una carta que requiere una gran formalidad en su expresión como por ejemplo las llamadas "instancias", que son cartas dirigidas a un organismo oficial o a una institución (un ayuntamiento, el defensor del pueblo, un juez...). En estos casos, 

si la carta está escrita por una sola persona es

_le saluda atentamente_ (un solo destinatario) o _les saluda atentamente_ (varios destinatarios). 

Si está firmada por más de una persona,

_le saludan atentamente_ o _les saludan atentamente_

En todo caso, es _saluda/saludan_ y no _saludo_ porque como se ha dicho el autor o autores de la carta están hablando de la persona que firma la carta, es decir, que están hablando de una tercera persona, aunque claro, dicha 3ª persona es el mismo autor/es de la carta. Y esta referencia no está presente solamente al final, sino a lo largo de todo el escrito, por ejemplo:

D. Fulano de Tal, con domicilio nananá, DNI nº XXXX,

_expone_ (exposición de los hechos)

por ello,

_solicita _(lo que pide a la administración)


Como ves, siempre 3ª persona (_expone_, _solicita_...)
-


----------



## totor

totor said:


> Porque está utilizado en la tercera persona: *él* les saluda, no *yo*.
> 
> Como dice Andrea*, es más formal que si pusieras *los saludo atentamente*. Aquí sí está puesto en primera persona.



* Edit: por error, originalmente puse Calamitintin en vez de Andrea.


----------



## Mariarayen

En mi país lo correcto sería:
En espera de su respuesta lo saluda atentamente.
Pero sé que en España es usado le y es correcto.
Creo que lo más importante es lo que aclara Domton, esa tercera persona es utilizada en toda la carta, no podría comenzar diciendo "Me dirijo a Ud" (en primera persona) y terminar con ese saludo en tercera. Puede escribirse una carta formal en cualquiera de las dos, pero siempre manteniendo la misma durante toda la redacción.
Domton escribió también que si está firmada por más de una persona sería: les saluda atentamente, para mí sería:
lo (le en España) saludan atentamente (porque los que saludan son varios, no el receptor)
y si son varias las personas a las que va dirigida entonces sí:
los (les) saluda atentamente, si el que escribe es uno, y:
los (les) saludan atentamente si los que firman son varios
¡Saludos!


----------



## Domtom

Mariarayen said:


> Domton escribió también que si está firmada por más de una persona sería: les saluda atentamente, para mí sería:
> lo (le en España) saludan atentamente (porque los que saludan son varios, no el receptor)
> y si son varias las personas a las que va dirigida entonces sí:
> los (les) saluda atentamente, si el que escribe es uno, y:
> los (les) saludan atentamente si los que firman son varios


 
Sí, me un poco con lo de si está escrita por una o más personas, por lo que acabo de editar el post, gracias Mariarayen.


----------



## Mariarayen

De nada Domton  Gracias a vos


----------



## konshu

Hola.

Pues me interesaría saber como decir esa expresión:

- *Esperando su respuesta*, le saluda atentamente, bla, bla, bla 

O un sinónimo del estilo, como p. ej:

- *En espera de su respuesta* ...

Gracias


----------



## Leimau

Bonjour, 

en français cela se traduit par :

*Dans l'attente de votre réponse...*


----------



## konshu

Merci bcp.


----------



## lulukay89

si je dis "le saluda atentamente", c'est correct??? c'est pour une lettre de motivation.


----------



## Novae

Es correcto!!!


----------



## lulukay89

merci Novae!!!
;-)


----------

